# Rokfin (wip)



## AltisticRight (Sep 28, 2022)

Website: https://rokfin.com/
"For dummies" web 3.0 explanation: https://intro.raetoken.org/
GitHub: https://github.com/raetoken
RAW Dashboard: https://rokfin.com/rae/dashboard
DMCA policy, don't tell Fox News: https://rokfin.com/copyright

Ethan Ralph is now hosting archives of his worthless digital waste on a weird platform called Rokfin. Rokfin is another one of these fangled totally forward thinking and norm challenging Web 3.0 platform, which has been doing great.


^ lol
Well, even with a bear market, Bitcoin is still worth $19400 as of now, which is slightly more than Ethan Ralph's 0.5 BTC sale at $18000 ($9000 USD).

Rokfin uses a dubious ERC-20 fork shitcoin called Receive Access Ecosystem (RAE). It is currently trading at around $1.2 per token, available only on Uniswap.

They offer a dashboard page which tracks the prices of their shitcoin and offers a couple widgets.
https://rokfin.com/rae/dashboard
At this moment, there is a total supply of around 6.185 million RAE tokens, which translates to a market cap of just below $7.48 million USD.

There is this stupid site with your typical retarded cryptobro cringe mantras: https://intro.raetoken.org/
This site tries to justify their Web 3.0 platform by bringing up fallacious arguments, and comparing themselves to YouTube, a garbage site in its own right.


Spoiler: Embarrassing crypto propaganda 



Argument 1: YouTube is valued at $500 billion, but only 2-3% goes towards uploaders.
Valuation is garbage in this context, YouTube only turned a sound profit because of covid-19, making Google a nice $15 billion advertisement revenue in 2019. That's a tremendous stretch from $500 billion, more like the 3% which is 15 billion. Note that this was the first time Google ever decided to disclose money grubbing metrices of YouTube, expect pre-covid years and the following years post-dumb-virus revenue to be shit.
Argument 2: Platforms grow exponentially but the uploaders are left to compete for peanuts.
1. Exponentially isn't a substitute word for increase.
2. Get a job.


Anyway, the point of this is to illustrate the gaslighting of web 3.0 platforms. They will intentionally use half-truths to manipulate people into their grift. It took several scrolls for them to get to their point.

RAE claims to be a payment infrastructure that treats uploaders like founders, they claim this model compensates the uploader more fairly than YouTube.
The below summary is based on their white paper and summaries on their website.
The white paper can be viewed here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MsAjXaPhzVJtR2wXRaNsshFuuDIvWNyQ/view
An audit of the RAE protocol can be viewed here: https://github.com/solidified-platform/audits/blob/4c05968e146e06ad767edc34e5e1f5c6e6a045e9/Audit Report - RAE token [28.03.2019].pdf
- Purchasing Rokfin premium grants access to all the premium content uploaded by the users, which is now invitation only. The price is $9.99 a month or $99.99 for one year.
- The subscription doesn't exactly fund every single uploader of the site. Only the ones said paypig watches are rewarded accordingly, with RAE.
- According to the BBB, the monthly payment is recurring, you have to opt-out. The BBB is filled with the same complaint: https://www.bbb.org/us/tx/austin/pr...ices/rokfin-0825-1000170748/complaints?page=2
- You can also stake RAE to gain access to premium content
- You can fill out a form for a chance to be listed on the platform: https://rokfin.typeform.com/to/B1H0V9? (It appeared that the link I got was a CoinMarketCap affiliate link, I have edited it.)
- The platform is currently filled with myriads of grift-right nutters, conspiracy crackheads, and some popular grifters such as Cenk Uygur's best friend Jimmy Dore.
- Each subscription is transferred into RAE at the market rate and immediately burned. Burning removes the RAE token from circulation.
- When enough RAE tokens are burnt (ie, enough paypigs), a mint of RAE occurs and distributed to uploaders.
- The amount distributed depends on the grifter, if they can retain paypigs and entice new paypigs to subscribe, they get a better portion.
- As of now, 10,000 RAE tokens are minted each day. This means the website's daily revenue is $10,000 or so.

Ethereum transaction fees are quite high. The GAS of ETH is 21000, the fees can be calculated relatively easily.


			https://etherscan.io/gastracker#gassender
		


Summary (tl;dr):
Each fiat subscription is converted to RAE and burnt, removing the RAE tokens from circulation. Once enough RAE is burnt like puppies in Ronnie's oven, a mint of RAE token occurs. The tokens are distributed to uploaders with accordance to their subscriptions, viewer retention, and likely other metrices.
This is the so called mutual "ecosystem", the price is driven up and holders of RAE is rewarded. When the prices are down, this incentivises the uploaders to grift more.

The inevitable:
The emperor has no clothes. Once Ethan Ralph is established on this platform, we can track his daily RAE stake and surmise his grift. There is no way to gloat or hide, the blockchain never lies. I look forward to doing this.

Bottom Line: Is this a scam?
It appears to be legitimate. There is no ICO (Initial pump coin offering) and the everything appears to be robust.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 28, 2022)

Interesting that Rokfin would allow him to use their service. I don't think you can just sign up to be a 'creator' and automatically gain access, so if someone actually approved him or worse reached out to take him on, that's pretty funny. I think most of the people on there are relatively credible, so I can't see Ralph lasting long.
EDIT: To clarify, the people I'm aware of on there are mostly left wing anti-ZOG empire types who get kicked off Youtube by the ADL because they criticise jews massacring people and so on and so forth. Some of them are strident enough to get taken down by Paypal individually, but they aren't (unlike myself) actually hateful people, so Rokfin seems to have been mostly safe for now.

Rokfin should be looking _very closely _at whatever dumbfuck intern invited Ralph in, either they're a genuinely retarded Fuentes fan or something or- and I don't think this is at all paranoid- they could be being paid to set Rokfin up for a 'platform of Ethan Ralph' story to disable their access to payment gateways.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 28, 2022)

Killstream.tv rises from the grave!


----------



## Retink Retunk (Sep 28, 2022)

My problem with ERC-20 tokens is that most of them can be generated at will so there's no real limitation to how much they can produce of the damn thing in order to manipulate markets. I guess it still solves the issue of fiat being too easy to throttle the exchange of by central entities, in theory, though many times these tokens can be throttled as well and they're still exposed to inflationary risk which Bitcoin just doesn't have while also being safe from transaction denial.


----------



## .iota. (Sep 28, 2022)

3119967d0c said:


> Interesting that Rokfin would allow him to use their service. I don't think you can just sign up to be a 'creator' and automatically gain access, so if someone actually approved him or worse reached out to take him on, that's pretty funny. I think most of the people on there are relatively credible, so I can't see Ralph lasting long.



it's an application process, and they have some pretty tight guidelines about content.  so, no, he won't last.


----------



## RalphaMania (Sep 28, 2022)

My nemesis @Haru Okumura


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 29, 2022)

.iota. said:


> it's an application process, and they have some pretty tight guidelines about content.  so, no, he won't last.


LOL they mopped someone as retarded as Owen Benjamin.
I love this arc, hopefully Ethan will get on there soon and we can have fun calculating his grift.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Sep 29, 2022)

Trying to organise some information in my mind:
Before the Healstream, the Killstream was on YouTube, with all of the livestreams they'd ever done.  After the Killstream got banned from YouTube and they jumped to Stream.me and later Dlive, Ralph had his RSS feed which went as far back as the 12th August 2018, the stream after the Boulderstream featuring Dick and Jim.  Then in mid 2020, Ralph signed a deal with Anchor - Spotify's podcast platform - to upload there exclusively, until Spotify found out about it and banned him from there.  Ralph apparently didn't have a backup of all the old Killstream episodes, so a lot of those 2018/2019 streams vanished off the face of the earth, and for the next couple months, I remember his feed only went as far back as mid 2020.  But then he started Killstream.tv in 2021 after he got banned from Dlive and Trovo, because Odysee doesn't have a way for you to monetize past broadcasts and he'd already been banned from patreon because of the Adrienne Blair hitpiece, so he decided to just put all his episodes behind a paywall.  But then that got hacked and defaced multiple times until it was abandoned, so now his RSS feed only goes as far back as late 2021.  And now apparently he's trying to monetise his content with Rokfin.  I know that Dick Masterson has talked for a while now about a successor to his ill fated NewProject 2, so maybe if that comes to fruition he'll put his shit on there and abandon Rokfin, or use both services at the same time.  The only alternative is Bitchute, but even his bitchute catalogue is missing some stuff.

EDIT: after writing this, I decided to check out Ralph's bitchute page.  Very funny to me that the first link in his bio is killstream.zencast.com, which is a dead link, and it still includes links to Gator, Flamenco and Randbot.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Oct 2, 2022)

Someone smarter than me sent me a Facebook DM and asked me to share this:

secureserver2.0 heres two of his streams i picked at random from behind the pay wall. 

*Ralphmales please remember to enter your Phone number*

https://stream.v.rokfin. com
post unique string between these two bits. easily found in thumb nail name
.m3u8

example (remove space) 
https://stream.v.rokfin.com/uK1jqRm5b9ECL02UllV9CBN8HIoo1UZ6XicxZDeU8zO8. m3u8

https://stream.v.rokfin.com/TcdofeEnDCV7X141c01q02HH9GexmOPOVzBUNgT022fN01A. m3u8


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 2, 2022)

Tweet | Archive


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 2, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 3710793
> Tweet | Archive


For someone that can't even talk he's mother tongue good, he sure should hid in Mexico.


----------

